# [SOLVED] HP dv2000 laptop memory upgrade



## BuffNufSaid (Sep 29, 2011)

my laptop needs more ram. I'm running vista and would like to know what is the best ram upgrade.

Thanks in advance for your help.


Tony


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP dv2000 laptop memory upgrade*

How much RAM does the laptop currently have.

Computer memory upgrades for HP - Compaq Pavilion dv2000 Series Laptop/Notebook from Crucial.com


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: HP dv2000 laptop memory upgrade*

Hi BuffNufsaid, welcome to TSF,

go here and run the scanner it will tell you what you have and what you can upgrade too. RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


----------



## BuffNufSaid (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: HP dv2000 laptop memory upgrade*

Thank You very much for your help!!!

Tony


----------

